# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الزخرفة الخارجية بين الحجر الطبيعي والأفكار الحديثة

## زهره التوليب

إن الحجر الطبيعي مادة حية تتفاعل مع المحيط الخارجي عبر الزمن و بما أن مسامية الحجر تختلف من قطعة لأخرى فإن امتصاصها للماء يتغير و بالتالي يتغير اللون.

حين يتم الإكساء بالحجر الطبيعي لا يحافظ الحجر على لونه إلا لمدة سنة واحدة فقط و بعد ذلك يصبح مموجاً بعدة ألوان.
و يعمد المهندسون إلى دهان الواجهات الحجرية بمواد و تربروف شفافة لمنع الامتصاص بحالتين الأولى تشكيل فلم شفاف على الحجر و الحالة الأخرى بطريقة امتصاص الحجر للمواد و منع الرشح.

و نرى اليوم اتجاهاً قوياً للتصاميم الهندسية التي تعتمد واجهاتها على المواد الحديثة كمادة الالوكوبوند و الزجاج المقسى لتعطي منظراً حضارياً و ثابتاً بألوانه الزاهية مدى الدهر.
إضافة إلى وجود الحجر الاصطناعي بألوانه الكثيرة و هو غير قابل لامتصاص المياه.
و مما يشدنا لاعتماد المواد الحديثة في الواجهات كون الحجر الطبيعي يتأثر في المناطق المزدحمة بالسكان بسبب النواتج التي تخلفها الأمطار الحامضية بشكل كبير على الحجر الكلسي.




عزل البناء

إن المياه تحيط بأساسات البناء كما تحيط مياه البحر بالقارب و إن صناع السفن في جزيرة أرواد على الساحل السوري يهتمون بعزل الجوانب عزلاً جيداً حتى لا ترشح المياه إلى الداخل فتغرق السفن كما تغرق بعض الأقبية في مدينة حلب السورية .

فالعزل للأساسات و الجدران في طوابق الأبنية و الطوابق الأرضية أصبح من ضرورات التنفيذ و إن إهمال هذا الجانب يؤدي إلى تخريب الزريقة و الدهان كما هو ملاحظ في كثير من الأبنية و قد بدأ المهندسون يهتمون بالعزل و الذي كان منذ عهد قريب يعتبر هامشياً.

إن تاجر البناء يجري عقوداً لتنفيذ المشروع و لا ينسى أن يجري عقداً لتنفيذ العزل من قبل شركة متخصصة.

إن العزل يبدأ مع أول متر مكعب بيتون يصب في الورشة و مع أول لبنة توضع فيه حيث أن إضافة مواد خاصة للبيتون تؤدي إلى تكتيمه و منع امتصاص المياه و يجب عزل الأساس عن التربة بمواد مانعة للرشح توقف صعود الرطوبة بالخاصة الشعرية ويكون البناء بالفعل كسفينة معزولة عن المياه.
ولأن أي تقصير في العزل يعرض البناء إلى تقشر الزريقة و الدهان و هذا ما يلاحظ في الطابق الأرضي للبناء الذي لا يحوز على مواصفات جيدة و هذا يؤثر على استثمار المقسم و يقلل من عمره في الخدمة.

أما في الطوابق فالعزل مطلوب في المطابخ و الحمامات و دورات المياه حتى لا تتسرب الرطوبة إلى الجدران الخارجية لهذه المنافع و تظهر العيوب في الأقسام المجاورة و في السطح الأخير إن لم يتم العزل له فإن الحظ السيئ يكون من نصيب من يسكن في هذا الطابق فهو لا يستقر في سقفه أي ديكور داخلي إضافة إلى حرارته المرتفعة.


الجمال و الرشاقة في الأبنية الشاهقة

إن مشكلة السكن و غلاء الأسعار لا يمكن حلها إلا بقفزة نوعية في أسلوب التصميم المعماري إن نسبة قيمة الأرض إلى سعر الشقة السكنية يتجاوز 60% من القسمة الإجمالية للشقة و هذا رقم كبير نظراً لعدد الطوابق المحدود (4،5) طوابق.
أما في الأبراج السكنية فلا تتجاوز هذه النسبة 5% من القيمة الإجمالية و بذلك يتم تخفيض الأسعار بشكل كبير و يتم تأمين المساكن المطلوبة.
فالأبراج السكنية و التجارية هي سمة العصر الحديث و شكل مميز للمدن الجديدة وإن ما بنيناه حتى تاريخه يجب أن يضاف إلى المدينة القديمة و نبدأ ببناء المدينة الجديدة في المخطط التنظيمي حول المدينة و ذلك بأبراج عالية تنعكس أشعة الشمس على واجهاتها الزجاجية لتكون بحق تضم الجمال و الرشاقة.


Alio glass للالمنيوم و أنظمة الزجاج المقسى

تطرح الكثير من الأسئلة حول موضوع الواجهات المستمرة، السؤال هو لماذا لا يعتمد المهندسون في تصميم الواجهات الضخمة على الواجهات الزجاجية؟

إن العالم دائماً يسير في موكب العلم بخطى متسارعة لذلك أخذ القطاع الهندسي دوره في هذا المجال من أجل تلبية الحاجات المتزايدة من توسع سكاني وعمراني فكان لا بد من وجود مساحات كبيرة لهذا الاستيعاب ومن هنا تولدت فكرة التوسع الشاقولي للمباني بدلاً من الامتداد الأفقي و لكن ظهرت عدة مشاكل منها الحمولات الضخمة لهذه المنشآت و التي شكلت عائقاً كبيراً لهذا التوسع فكان الحل الأمثل هو الواجهات الزجاجية ذات الحمولات الخفيفة و قد أثبت هذا الحل مرونة كبيرة في تصميم المنشآت الضخمة انعكاساً عملياً على الواقع فأفرز مفاهيم جديدة للجمال و الراحة والعمل، فكانت هذه الواجهات تعبيراً عن فلسفة الحياة المعاصرة وأعطى ذلك للمهندسين من كافة الاختصاصات تصورات أوسع عن إمكانية الاستفادة من التقنيات الحديثة فأصبحت الواجهات المستمرة تعبيراً عن اللغة المعمارية المعاصرة.

وعليه جرى تصميم أجزاء الواجهة اعتماداً على مقاطع طولية و عرضية مخفية أو ظاهرة من الألمنيوم المعروف عنه أنه من المعادن الخفيفة و تتم معالجة هذه القضبان عبر عمليات كيميائية لتقاوم الظروف الجوية، و تمتاز هذه المقاطع بمتانتها نظراً لسماكة الألمنيوم فيها، و قد تم تصميم هذه المقاطع بعد إجراء الدراسات اللازمة ( عزوم الفتل و الدوران و الإجهادات الناجمة عن الظروف الجوية) ،  ويتم طلاء هذه المقاطع بألوان عديدة تناسب جميع الاحتياجات و قد تم إجراء عدة اختبارات من مواد مختلفة و لم تتأثر بها.

- تمتاز هذه المقاطع بشدة عازليتها عن الخارج من هواء و رياح و غبار بفضل عدد من الفراشي و الكاوتشوك ، وتستخدم إضافة للواجهات في الأسقف التي تؤمن الشفافية والإنارة و خفة الوزن وهكذا يمكن للمعماريين تنفيذ أفكارهم بسلاسة و مرونة.
- إن تصميم هذه المقاطع يقلل من تجمع المياه إلى الحد الأدنى . وتمتاز بخطوطها الأنيقة و الناعمة ، ولايمكن ملاحظة النوافذ فيها، حيث تكون النوافذ متحدة مع الشكل العام للواجهة الخارجية.


تركيب المقاطع

▪عملية التركيب سهلة وبسيطة تعتمد على أساليب تقليدية و تحقق المتانة المطلوبة.
▪ تجمع المقاطع الطولية و العرضية بواسطة قطع تحقق الربط المتين.
▪ يتم تركيب صفائح للحفاظ على الألواح الزجاجية مكانها.
▪ يستخدم غطاء للإنهاء له عدة أشكال تتناسب مع الغرض المستخدم له.
▪ تحدد الأبعاد العظمى و الصغرى تبعاً للمقاطع و العارضات و القواعد الستاتيكية.

هناك ثلاثة أنواع من التراكيب:
1- الواجهات ذات الخطوط العرضية و الطولية المرئية.
2- الواجهات ذات الخطوط العرضية المرئية والطولية المخفية.
3- الواجهات ذات الخطوط العرضية و الأفقية المخفية.

▪ و يمكن أن يتم استخدام نفس المقاطع للأنواع الثلاثة ، ويمكن استخدام أي نوع من الأنواع الثلاثة حسب الوظيفة أو الشكل الإجمالي لذلك فالواجهات المستمرة بأشكالها المتعددة أدت إلى فتح مجال واسع لمصممي المشاريع الذين كانوا يبحثون عن أشكال أنيقة ومعاصرة ،و يتم تثبيت المقاطع بواسطة حواضن من الحديد تثبت على البلاطات.
▪ يتم توصيل الأجزاء الرأسية بواسطة وصلات معينة تربط بين قضيبين بحيث لا تؤثر على المظهر الخارجي.
▪ تستخدم الألواح الزجاجية المقساة لضمان أكبر عامل من عوامل الأمان لمستخدمي المبنى و المارة.

ميزات الزجاج المقسى:

1- للزجاج المقسى قدرة على تحمل الصدمات الميكانيكية تفوق قدرة الزجاج العادي 5 مرات.
2- إذا تلقى الزجاج المقسى صدمة قوية أدت إلى انكساره فإنه يتناثر إلى عدد كبير من القطع الصغيرة الغير جارحة.
3- يتحمل فروقاً في درجات الحرارة بين سطحه الداخلي و الخارجي تصل إلى 250 درجة مئوية.

يمكن استخدام زجاج مفرد أو مزدوج و يفضل أن يكون مزدوجاً ليحقق أكبر عازلية ممكنة إذ يتحمل المزدوج العازل فروقات التبدلات الحرارية بين الداخل و الخارج إلى حدود دنيا بحسب نوع الزجاج المستخدم.

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا الزهرة ... :SnipeR (48):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكرا زهرة


شكرا عالمرور محمد 




> شكرا ً يا الزهرة ...


نورت يا نادر....اهلا اهلا بالاداره :SnipeR (69):

----------

